# The Begining



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Well it's underway and the new stand is in the process of being built. I'm building this to house two 90gallons side by side.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Hrmmm, placing two tanks side by side attractively poses a slight problem...the trim of the tank doesn't allow it. Here's what I'm going to try.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

looks challenging and rewarding. will you remove the trim first to cut it down, or just slice it off while still on the tank?


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

haha, yeah I was thinking about that aswell, I think better safe than sorry will be applied and the trim will come off first. I will use a fine smooth cut blade but why temp fate and take the chance of cutting it on the tank. Remember Murphy's Law!!!


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

Am I reading this right that one will be marine and one freshwater?


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

No my SW setup is going to be no more  It's going to be two freshwaters side by side


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

Just a thought - a neat way to connect the two tanks together with your aquascaping could be something like this - I was looking at this thread :

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7882

look at the piece of wood this member picked up halfway down the first page (post#6). You could get something like this, cut it in half down the middle and put one on each side of the seam between two tanks, if the wood piece was large enough, it would easily give the illusion of one continuous tank. It wouldn't even have to be a stump, it could be any shape as long as the cut is clean.

this is making we want to do this


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Very good idea redclove, thanks. The two tanks wedged together will have approx 1" of black silicone down the middle cause of the glass thickness but with a black painted background won't be an issue. 
I'll seriously take into consideration your suggestion.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Well I got one of the trims cut, I did do it while on the tank with an exacto and many shallow cuts. This will allow me to place them directly together now. To my surprise, the bottom pane of glass was only 1/4" as compared to the sides and back 1/2" glass. Heavy foam will be placed in the gap where the missing trim was, just added support and security.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thats going to be one good looking tank(s), cant wait to see them(it) finished. lol.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

I have Rock coming tomorrow from UnderTheSea, a new eheim 2217 filter from a generous person on Kijiji, a quad T8 fixture with bulbs, and some sweet looking driftwood soaking as we speak. I'm hoping to have it set up tomorrow with pictures to follow.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

well the stand is just about complete...that black brace will be removed, it's just wedged in there. It will be replaced with 2x4 for tank support in the middle. The way I cut the wood for the verticle braces has eliminated almost all left to right sway resulting in less need for additional braces, but I will put some in key points.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

This might be a non-issue, but will the floor be able to support that weight? How are you going to finish the frame. 

Can't wait to see the whole thing finished.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

90gallon at approx 10lbs per gallon + approx 100 at most for stand = under 2000lbs....yup the floor will hold it. As for how it will be finished, well that's what this thread is for...like everyone else you'll have to keep posted and see  lol. I'm hoping for a great turn out anyways and as this will be the focal point of my place I plan on putting in some serious time and effort. The two stands I have for sale a 55g and a 90g in the buy & sell section were rush jobs, I had the tanks and no stands so built those in two days. Mind you they are still very strong and alot of good work was put into them.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Ok, so far....my 1st 90 is now drained and my freshwater has been converted to saltwater to house 90's occupants...what a job that was, 90 gallons of water is a good work out..*note* must get longer python!!
Anyhow, the new equipment and rocks arrive tomorrow, until then...more heavy lifting...must move tv from the wall it's on (I built it with 3/4" MDF..heavy), then put the stand there, then place tanks...phew, tired just thinking about it, lol.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh and I had just found my lighting, at home depot of all places. Check this out, I'll be using two of them for a total of 8 T8 bulbs at 32 watts a piece. They are 8' long (my tank size) and cost $58 (my budget  )


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Did you get the wired or plug-in version? (I could be thinking of the four-footers)

Btw: nice entertainment unit... MDF, ouch...


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Got my rock from UnderTheSea today, great guy...amazing rocks, can't wait to get them set up...ok gotta go clean and rinse tanks...pictures coming soon!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Shattered said:


> Did you get the wired or plug-in version? (I could be thinking of the four-footers)
> 
> Btw: nice entertainment unit... MDF, ouch...


Haha good question, I just picked them up today, haven't even opened them. I'll post pics when I'm about to mess around with them. Have to build my own reflectors for them anyhow so I'll post pics of that too.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Well no plugs on the lights but that's ok, I can wire them (I think)lol. As it is right now I have been working on the lights, making reflectors actually. Here they are. 
Pic #1 - Two 96" Quad T8 fixtures and bulbs
Pic #2 Lentgh View of one section of reflector. I used (3) 16x38" Joist liners from Home Depot, approx. $5 each
Pick #3 - Begining to fold corners, very important to get rid of sharp edge.
Pick #4 - Neatly folded corners..best I could do armed with only a hammer an a block of wood.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Well here is the reflector in place for the first 4' of lighting...takes some time to do the bending without the proper tools.

#1 with flash #2 Without
Hahaha just realized I took the pics with extra screws lying in the middle of the lighting...sure sign that it's time for bed, I'll continue tomorrow. G'night all.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Well I was up an at it early again this morning, cleaning tanks etc.... I decided not to move the tv, instead re-arrange some furniture. The tanks are on the stands for now for an idea of what's to come but then need to come back down for painting and the finishing of the stand.
Here's where I am right now.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

haha nice looks like a construction site . Lookin good man, about the tank are you going to be removing the middle piece of glass seperating both of them?.. it would look neat with 2 tanks side by side like a mirror image hah. but also that super long tank would be pritty sweet.. so much to look forward too.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

I did toy with the idea of removing the piece but wouldn't you know it, the lazy manufacturers didn't lay the side walls of the tank directly over the edge of the bottom pane...it's actually quite strange. With that said, they remain a side by side build. I'm uploading pics now!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thats looking sooooo good!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Ciddian


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Ok so it's been a long day, where do I start?? Paint, oh yes how could I forget those fumes 

Photo #1 Masking off the tanks for painting, don't forget to wash the back of the tanks with acetone first. Don't slop the acetone on, use a rag...the acetone will eat at the silicone!!!

Photo #2 Painting - Be sure to allow MUCH ventilation (do outdoors if possible). As I wasn't about to carry two 90G tanks down two flights of stairs I had fans going and a huge one venting out the window. When applying the paint be patient, light coat..15 min wait..2nd coat and so on. You will end up with a much better end result.

Photo #3 Tanks back in place after completing the painting.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Well I couldn't just stop there now could I? Nope I had to start working on the stand itself...It was off to Rona I went! I really didn't want to hassle with staining wood and all that mess so I took an easy way around it, hardwood flooring!!! 

Photo #1 I wasn't about to cut all those pieces individually so here's my solution. I pressed the boards against a solid surface and made sure all were even then used masking tape to ensure they wouldn't move.

Photo #2 My neighbours by now must be going insane with the constant noise of all the power tools so I opted to use a handsaw for these cuts. Besides, it's a good workout for those arms . Here's the boards semi cut to illustrate how the masking tape helps to secure them.

Photo #3 While the masking tape is still in place this is a good time to drill pilot holes for nails, cracked wood is very unsightly. With that said, all that was left was to apply the boards. Interlocks them as you go and drive a nail thru the bottom to hold it in place. So far I have only secured the bottom of each board, not sure how I'm going to pretty up the top section yet...That's tomorrow's work.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

"Interlocks"? lol, I'm tired...it's been a long day. There was also something else I wanted to point out, what was it? Oh yes, doors! I will be putting doors on this stand just not sure where yet that's why they are not cut. I'm thinking two small doors, one on either side, for the two Eheim 2217's and one large storage area in the middle or vice versa. Didn't want to be cutting before I was sure. Any input??


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Looking at the pics I'm quite happy with how things are turning out but I sure would like to have my apartment back LOL


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

I just wasn't happy with the selection of driftwood I already had so I took a handsaw and a trip down to Scarborough Bluffs. I found a couple nice pieces down there too  The branching one in the pictures is approx 5' long with a good 12" or more diameter stump...It's going to look sweet in the tank. You may be wondering how to boil such a large object, well i couldn't think of one either so...in the shower it goes, hot water will run on that for some time.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

those are gunna look really great!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Can't wait to ge them in there


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

what kind of wood is it?


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Haha, I'm no tree hugger and root system all looks the same to me so I really couldn't tell you. Is there a wood I should really avoid?


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Ok well without a chainsaw I'm going to cut this sucker in half...tty in a few days, lol.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Well I managed, with a lil help from my brother-in-law, to get the stump cut in half. I've mounted it to a bit of framework so I can get the heights and distance from front to back just right. When installed it should look like one big 6' piece.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

xr8dride said:


> Well I managed, with a lil help from my brother-in-law, to get the stump cut in half. When installed it should look like one big 6' piece.


fantastic!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

well I have the driftwood mounted to some egg crate (weight distribution), and weighed down with some old marble I had laying around, need more. This is why you see the fiji in my freshwater tank at the moment, those logs are hard to weigh down and I wasn't about to pull it back out The plants are not staying where they are, they're just in there to save on floor space.
You'd be surprised as a handyman what you have lying around the house, lol.

here's a cpl pics.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

looking good, is the stump going to be raised off the gravel then? with space underneath?


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes the branches will extend down into the substrate and leave many places for fish to have cover and swim thru.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

While I'm here I guess I should apologize to those who were looking for a step by step guide with all equipment, materials, etc mentioned to do the job. I planned on this being a DIY project with all explained and every detail covered but it appears this has simply become a tank journal with the exception of the stand build. If a moderator is avail and watching, please move this thread over to the Freshwater Discussion section where I'll continue it as a journal. Thank you


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Seeing as the thread isn't moved and may never be, I shall continue.lol

So...I went to Big ol Al's, they love me there..well my money  
Purchased 150lbs of gravel, another Rena Cal 300w heater, they didn't have my digi thermometer though 
Spent this morning drilling, sawing, placing gravel...etc, etc, etc, I'm now exhausted. 
Here's the progress as of right now...the thermometer is not staying there and the plant far right will be moved after I get 2nd piece of driftwood in there. This is only one half of the two 90's.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

whts the story with that little hollow log you got in that pic


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking good xr8d!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

hehe, the little hollow log, well let's just say I had the wood laying around and wasn't quite ready to put down the drill...so I drilled it.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

overleaf said:


> Looking good xr8d!


thanks Overleaf


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Be careful if that is any type of spruce/cedar/pine - they are soft woods and have bad resins that can leech into the water, among other things.

If it looks like it has been in the water for a looong time, it should be ok, but you might find you get the following:

1. Weird outbreaks of uncontrollable algae
2. Ammonia spikes
3. Accelerated decay rate of the stump (in comparison to many of the commonly available woods, or a hard wood).
4. Leeching of herbicides/pesticides (woods can absorb a substantial amount of these, then release them into your tank)
5. Introduction of Salt and Phosphates (especially around Toronto waterways, phosphate mainly)

Good luck!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info Chris. As of yet there has been no leaching of tannins, watr perams seem normal for newly cycling tanks. The wood, I'm still not sure what type it is (haven't bothered to check) but I'll assure you it wasn't soft as I had to saw thru it by hand...took a looooong time. I do know that it had been out of the water for a very long time aswell, dry right thru. No signs of fungus growing on it, nothing looked out of the ordinary for a piece of dried wood. I've had it in the water for a few days now but I will keep an eye on the water conditions.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

I've finally got the 2nd half of the stump mounted an placed in the tank..I had to do some trimming. I figured while I was waiting for the cloudy water(left tank) to subside I'd cut in a door on each end for the two Eheim 2217's. Here's a couple pics of what's gone on today(excuse the blurry one or two pics).


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Looking real good...

I notice the electronic thermometer there - I have the very same model on each of my three tanks. 

Be a little careful with them - especially after 6-8 months when the batteries have worn down a little. I recently lost 6 adult african cichlids 'cos the one on my 90G started to misread the temp.... I cranked the heater thinking *that* was on the fritz, and ended cooking a handful of fish.

I've since put one of the BA's $3 stick-on liquid crystal specials on each tank to act as a "control mechanism" so I know next time whether it's the thermometer or the heater that's to blame...


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Excellent point, I do have them..just not on the tanks at the moment. I'll be sure to place them on the sides as a precautionary measure. I need another Digi Thermometer as well...just another excuse to head to Big Al's


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Well I've finally added an inhabitant to my tanks..welcome the (Apteronotus albifrons) Black Ghost Knife Fish. He's still a little shy having been in the tank for only a day but he seems to be coming around nicely. I had to take this shot with the lights out, he's a nocturnal creature like myself..lol


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Been busy again this morning...Ran all new hoses on my two Eheim 2217's and put them in their proper places, well they are sitting on the floor now..haven't yet put the shelving in the cabinet. Slow but steady as "they" say.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

My BGK is really adapting well but I need to get some floating plants to dim my lights a bit, he really doesn't like the light he just hides all day.
Here's another shot I took of him lastnight, tempted him with a morcel of shrimp.


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking good xr8d.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks  My Landlord came in today...hehe...he nearly crapped himself  but was rather impressed with it seeing as I had just moved in during December and came with a 55 gallon. He really wasn't expecting to see this


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

haha, that's hilarious.

Not sure what my landlord will think when he does the annual inspection... perhaps add an additional 'appliance' fee to my rent!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Well here I go again, couldn't sell the 55 gallon so......I cut a new home for it  I'm just thankful there's no more space left in there, who knows what would have become of this build  .

Here's where it stands so far, don't mind the blue tape..curing silicone. Two 90G (top) and one 55G (bottom) with seperate compartments and access doors to my two filters, timers, etc.
Here it is!


----------



## shaneo (Aug 11, 2008)

are you in the basement?? hehehe, hate to see all that nice work through the floor!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

All concrete building, I'm good! lol however if it were to fall thru the floor that would be a sight to see. I've heard of it happening but have never seen it first hand.


----------



## shaneo (Aug 11, 2008)

awesome... I wish I was that lucky... my building doesn't have the proper structure for something like what you have.... so, I'm stuck with a 27gal, and a 30 tall.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Not necessarily, a floor can take quite a load by design....It would depend on the footprint of your setup. Think of it in terms of a couch..a 4 seater couch supporting the weight of 4 200lb men is approx 800-900lbs without fear of ever falling thru the floor...that's about the same weight as a 90gallon. I'm sure a floor, especially near a load bearing wall, can withstand alot more weight than that.


----------



## shaneo (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks for the info!!! (Although I'm scared it'll go through the floor)

by the way, I really love your set up!!! Are you going to put real plants in? (if those are real plants in there, forgive me )


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

The right side of the two 90's has live plants but I'm no landscaper and they are just tossed in there randomly for the fish to swim around and enjoy. I will eventually be going back to artificial since I want a extremely low maintenance setup...I want to just be able to watch them and enjoy it, not have to work at it.


----------



## shaneo (Aug 11, 2008)

what type of fish are you planning on keeping in the other side?? I know one side has the ghost knife


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Still unsure of what species I'll be housing in there. I know I'll have a Bichir or two...it's going to be a predator tank.


----------



## shaneo (Aug 11, 2008)

nice!!! You should do one side predator, and one side discus  but yeah, nevermind that, you want low maintenance.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

lol, yes low maintenance is my ultimate goal.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Makin a trip to Big Al's today...picking up a tank mate...photos to follow!! 

*pondering* Do I go with the Albino or the Ornate????


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Albino polypterus!!


----------



## shaneo (Aug 11, 2008)

xr8dride said:


> Makin a trip to Big Al's today...picking up a tank mate...photos to follow!!
> 
> *pondering* Do I go with the Albino or the Ornate????


how 'bout one of each


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Well the Ornate won over the Albinos, I just didn't like the look of the albinos health wise...The Ornate was somewhat larger which made not getting two an easy decision. With size ofcourse came cost, why is that? Unlike cars fish don't seem to depreciate with age 

Anyhow, here's what I did get!!

1x polypterus ornatipinnis (ornate poly) trying to learn the latin names.
2x Crenichla sp (pike cichlids)

The first pic is the Ornate Poly, best I can get since it's still quite shy.

The 2nd pic is the male Pike.

The 3rd pic is of the female Pike Cichlid, either pregnant or showing signs that she's ready with the rosey red belly...not positive if it means she is or ready too. More reading is required!!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice pick of fish, i hope they do well for you.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Tropicana, these things are machines!!!! For their still small size they are quite fascinating to watch at meal time. They stalk their prey, and work together...so very interesting to watch. The red belly I found out was a signal to the male that its love making time. I don't think he's quite caught on yet and she shows her frustration about it as well, she'll playfully nip him and try to coax him into playtime.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

As for the Polypterus, hardly see it....stays behind a tall plant...ALL THE TIME  I couldn't tell you if the thing has eaten, if it's even alive..well it is alive but you know what i mean. Fish that are too big for the pike to swallow have gone missing so I assume it's doing good.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

*It's been a while*

hey all sorry i have vanished fo so long, busy life...lmao! In all seriousness things have been running smoothly since going back to freshwater. In my tanks I now have:

1st 90G
--------
2 Pike Cichlids approx 7" ea.
1 ornate polypterus approx 8" in length - still stays hidden
1 High fin red wolf fish approx 7" - he's just amazing to watch
1 tiger Shovelnose catfish approx 6" - neat coloration 
1 Common Pleco approx 8"
2nd 90G
--------
5 Goldfish - were meant as food but nope never got eaten
1 Black Ghost Knife approx 7" now - so fun to watch swim and eat..he's crazy!
1 Common Pleco approx 8"

Well I wento work lastnight as I always do, unless I'm feeling lazy, and checked the tank before leaving...everything was good, normal. Well.....i got home this morning and my suspicions about my female pike cichlid were right on the money, she was pregnant and now my driftwood is covered in eggs.
I don't know what I would do with all the babies so i may just let nature take it's course and those who survive are the lucky ones, or shouldl i really try to seperate them..i have no idea about raising baby fish..mine have always been grown. Send me your input I'd appreciate it
in the meantime here's some pics of mommy, daddy, and the young.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Congrats! Must be a good home for the litle guys 

I'd suggest you remove the wood and put it in a separate tank. Haha, just joking.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

lol, u are a funny guy eric! My friend, who has never seen the tank, suggested the same thing...his comment was "how hard could it be?" So i invited him over tonight to give it a try..lol


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol thats funny, if the pike are good parents then wait until they hatch then take em out with a siphon. or nature will do its thing.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

OOOOH I'm in luck, the eggs are changing color...they're good! Apparently if the eggs stay white and get milky they're no good and that's what generally happens to the first batch..or so I'm told.

Here they are, you can see a cpl bad ones in this photo, the lighter ones are bad eggs.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

congrats!!


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

Neat looking fish x, congrats on the spawn!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone but i do have a question...the eggs are no longer there so I'll assume since I took all other inhabitants out aside from mom & pop that they have hatched, yet I see nothing...anyone know if pike cichlids carry their fry in their mouth as with many cichlids? or is it that they are just too small right now for me to see them? lol, I'm such a noob to all this. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

BTW, almost all but maybe 8 were good eggs.....I'll keep posting pics as they progress.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Well either they ate them or they are wigglers now and they are guarding the brood on the ground. or which is probably very unlikely they have taken them into the mouth to care for them. Mouth brooding Cichlids pickup the eggs right after they are laid unlike substrate spawner's which you have in your case. I would give the fry 3-5 days to start becoming free swimming thne you may see a cloud of fry with the parents. 

I did a bit of research and found out that Male fry are larger then females after a little while and you have to separate them or they will eat most of the females and you will have like 90% males to 10% females. But i guess we will have to find that out lol.


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

Like tropicana said mouthbrooders are very different from subtrate spawners. 

It's not uncommon for substrate spawners to move the eggs/fry around. After 2-3 days they start show eyeballs and tails and usually fall off the surface they were laid on. This is generally when the parents move them around the tank. In a couple of days you'll probably find them


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks for the quick and informative responses I appreciate it. I'm fascinated and anxious to see the results of their mating. I had purchased a breeding box, I'll seperate the males as I get the chance too...still no sight of anything yet.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Well 3 times they have spawned eggs and still no young, something's fishy! Guess all I can do it hope that one day I will see something come of their mating.

for now here's a cpl updated picks of my set up.
Two 90's and the bottom is a 55 gallon for their feeders.
The Last shot is of my Tiger Shovelnose Catfish..bought in July at approx 4-5 inches...already approx. 11-12" and growing steadily..need a bigger tank for this guy!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow, it has been some time since I last posted pics here....things have changed. I've gotten myself in deep...into Cichlids. I'm not going to pretend I know what all of them are, latin's not my strong point. I now have my two 90's teaming with approx 20-25 cichlids in each. 
The two 90 gallon tanks I have may go up for sale soon as I just purchased a 180 gallon tank, 72x24x24...that is going to be a fun project.
Well I hope everyone here has had a great summer, for those of you I have met....it's been too long, any GTA meets coming up? as for the rest of you, take care.


----------



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow mate, beautiful tanks, I wish I had room to buy the set up from you for when you do end up having to get rid of it ... Jeepers I wish I had to room!!! Oh well ... perhaps another day


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Not exactly what you were looking for as it is drilled but for the whole setup it's a pretty damn good deal.

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...nk-with-overflow-and-stand-W0QQAdIdZ234520414


----------

